

Bootstrap Live Editor - coderdude
http://wrapbootstrap.com/preview/WB0DFT966

======
ErrantX
The OP has linked to the demo running on Wrapbootstrap (a bootstrap
marketplace). The overview page for the editor on Wrapbootstrap is here:
[https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/bootstrap-live-editor-
WB0DFT...](https://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/bootstrap-live-editor-WB0DFT966)

------
yatendra
Its good to see a good set of custom widgets coming out for bootstrap.
Bootstrap become a really good framework to bootstrap a web app.
<http://jhollingworth.github.com/bootstrap-wysihtml5/> is another rich text
editor I came across. Its based on wysihtml5.

------
almost
Excellent, I'm sure that will be very useful at some point.

wrapbootstrap (the marketplace this is on) is awesome in general. I've
purchased loads of bits from them over the last few months. I just wish they
had a better way to search and filter the themes, it was fine when there were
just a few but it's getting unmanageable now!

~~~
coderdude
Thanks! :) I'm glad you like the site.

Search and categorization are implemented in a reboot of the site design that
will be released in the next few weeks (along with other neat changes and
additions). It should make it a lot easier to narrow down what you're looking
for.

------
themanr
I'd be very interested to see some sort of visual grid editor for bootstrap or
a similar framework.

~~~
yesimahuman
I'm not quite sure what you mean, but my tool Jetstrap
(<http://jetstrap.com/>) has grid support. You can drag in a grid row and then
drag in grid columns. The UX on the grids isn't quite where I want it yet
though.

~~~
themanr
Thanks! That was what I meant. I'm building a CMS and I'd like to include a
layout manager.. I'll certainly be checking out Jetstrap for inspiration.

~~~
yusw
a WYSIWYG editor may not suitable for layout manager. The idea is separating
content from the template (layout/grid). However Bootstrap Live Editor also
provides a basic grid insertion function as in the demo, which can be used to
insert multi column text, etc.

------
synor
The UI components visually do not adhere to the general Twitter Bootstrap
appearance.

And it uses tables (!) for laying out the toolbar buttons.

------
tnorthcutt
_Use it in as many as website projects._

Might want to clarify that language a bit.

~~~
yusw
Yes, it can be used in as many as clients' commercial projects or
websites/domains (unlimited). However, re-packaged in a template product for
distribution is not covered (separate license is required).

------
dcooper
Hey James, sorry to post here but I used the wrapbootstrap.com contact form 2
or 3 days ago and haven't received a reply in regards to not being able to
download the theme I purchased.

~~~
coderdude
Hi Danny, I just shot you an email with your item. Let me know if I can help
with anything else.

------
diminish
Amazing to see the ecosystem rising around bootstrap.

------
kcbanner
I never understood these live editors. Why throw all the great features of
your local text editor out the window?

~~~
fourstar
Because now you can get your "startup" up and off the ground within 12 hours
instead of 24!

In all seriousness though, why is this kind of thing necessary? Who exactly
wins here? Certainly not developers since you'll probably never learn how to
write basic HTML/CSS with this Dreamweaver approach.

